# What does VAG-COM stand for?



## Griffey222 (Jan 4, 2006)

As stated in the title: What does VAG-COM stand for?


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (Griffey222)*

VAG-COM= Volkswagen-Audi Group Computer


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (Ross06TouaregV8)*

It stands for "don't even think of messing with this f***ing software if you don't f***ing well know what you're doing"!

Roughly translated.
Any other questions?


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_It stands for "don't even think of messing with this f***ing software if you don't f***ing well know what you're doing"!

Roughly translated.
Any other questions?









LOL







(airbags deployed) aw $h*t that wasn't the DRL's!


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (Griffey222)*

In case you haven't figured it out already, VAG-COM is a diagnostic computer software and hardware package manufactured and sold by Ross-Tech


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_In case you haven't figured it out already, VAG-COM is a diagnostic computer software and hardware package manufactured and sold by Ross-Tech

...that mimics much/most/all of the functionality that the dealer has with their diagnostic computers. It can also be used to tweak certain settings on the various controllers in the car.


----------



## mercury26 (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_VAG-COM= Volkswagen-Audi Group Computer


Actually VAG stands for Volkswagenwerk Aktiengesellschaft (a.k.a VOLKSWAGEN AG) not VW-Audi Group. I was once mistaken also.








Cheers,
:: Chuck


_Modified by djsaint at 9:49 PM 5-23-2006_


----------



## Evil TI (May 15, 2006)

Thank you all. You probably don't realize that you answered that question for about 287 other people as well. And I love the humor - it makes learning so much more fun.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Evil TI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil TI* »_Thank you all. You probably don't realize that you answered that question *for about 287 *other people as well. And I love the humor - it makes learning so much more fun.

Gee, it doesn't feel like any more than 250.


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Ha!!







Hey, 4x4s, I thought I saw you on another forum. Which do you like better? Uh, oh, I hope I'm not treading on thin ice.....


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Evil Treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Evil Treg* »_Ha!!







Hey, 4x4s, I thought I saw you on another forum. Which do you like better? Uh, oh, I hope I'm not treading on thin ice.....

This, the Car Lounge, and Club Touareg pretty much. Any other sites I go to I would use a different name.
Where have you seen me?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (Ross06TouaregV8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ross06TouaregV8* »_LOL







(airbags deployed) aw $h*t that wasn't the DRL's!
















I actually laughed out loud when I read that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: What does VAG-COM stand for? (Griffey222)*

I always thought it was "Vaginal Communication"








Cy


----------



## Evil Treg (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Saw a few of your posts on Club Touareg.


----------

